# Gustave's first birthday



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, Gustave is 1 already!! Do you guys remember how little he was when I joined the forum? He looked like a little rat. He's been with us for 9 months now. It's been so great to have him in our lives. We've watched him go from clumsy puppy to crazy teenager; and now slowly turning into an adult dog, and I can honestly say there's no part of that we would have missed (yes, even the cleaning poop off carpet part).

I want to thank each and everyone of you for being a part of this journey with us. Thanks for all your love for our little guy. Now, without further ado, a few birthday pictures. 

First a quick recap of ratface - 









And now, his first picture as a 1yr old in his fancy new bow tie.









We had a fun fun birthday celebration at the park with some very special people and dogs. *Beatriz* and her boys (*Dominic* and *Benjamin*) drove down for the weekend, and *Marisa*, *Obi* and *Owen* took out time from their busy schedule to celebrate the day with us. Here are some pics from today -









































































And now, presents!! We were very happily surprised to see mail from Ireland last week. It is a birthday present for little Gustave from...*Orla* and *Milo*! Milo sent us an adorable card with his picture on it, and very cute shirts for Gustave! Here's the shirts -

















Here's Gustave modelling the bling -









This is Gustave LOVING his new toy gifted by Obi & Owen. Here's the thing about Gustave, he loves tags. So this toy made of tags is THE toy for him. He loves it.









So much so that he is sleeping ON it right now.









Gustave got many more presents from Obi and Owen, including the cutest AA hoodie. Here's another modelling shot -









Dominic and Benjamin gifted him this amazingly fun tunnel! He LOVES tunnels. In agility class they have to train all dogs to not be scared of tunnels, Gustave never needed that. He always loved running in and out of tunnels, and now we have one of our own (and a rather pretty one at that). We played a bit with it after we got back home and even though he was exhausted, he ran through it a couple of times and then decided to just lay down in there.

































I bet you can tell from the pictures how fun this day was! It was a perfect first birthday and I could tell Gustave was very happy. Thank you to all of you who could share this day with us in person, and also to all of you who've shared this past year with us on the forum. Here's to many many more happy birthdays.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy first birthday dear Gustave. What a great party and presents you got. Thanks mom for sharing with us.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy birthday to Obi's best buddy... Brotha from anotha motha! 

The pics are so great! Gustave has grown into an even more striking adult malt, and you and your husband have raised and trained him so wonderfully. We were so happy to spend time with you guys today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What great pictures! Sooo bummed I wasn't there to join in his bday fun - but looking forward to seeing you all next weekend!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy birthday!!! He is sooo precious!!!!

Who is the fluff ( the upper one ) in his pic? He/she looks so much like my Hope its uncanny?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gustave! What a handsome guy you have turned out to be all grown up now. 

I love that tunnel, where did you get it? I have a tunnel, but mine is not so cool as that. B)


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

What a fun party!!!! Happy birthday, sweet one!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

_Happy Birthday Gustave!_


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Gustave! 
I loved all the pictures, looks like you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHappy Birthday Sweet Gustave!! So glad that you had a good time with all of your friends!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gustave, glad you had such a fun day at your party!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh what a wonderful picture of white fluffs. It looks like heaven. So glad Gustave had wonderful friends to spend his special day with!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy 1st Birthday Gustave. Looks like you and your friends had so much fun.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy first Birthday Gustave. It sure looks like you had a great time and how much fun having your buddies with you. Thanks for sharing such great pics.....loved seeing all the fluffs together. arty:


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy birthday!!! Very cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday Gustave!!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Dearest Gustave ---







From Simba


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Now I'm really sorry I couldn't make it! Dang company! But it looks like everyone had a great day, especially the Birthday Boy himself!! Can't wait to see you all next weekend!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Gustave,
You are one wonderful boy. You smell so good, your hair is soft and smooth, you walk like a prince and your kisses are kind. We couldn't be happier, my boys loved you so much, even Benjamin... He knows you guys will be friends when he's a bigger boy! I hope they have learned some good manners with you! One thing they have learned for sure is how to play so much that you have to sleep in then.
I love to see all the gifts you got. Mommy and daddy put together a perfect party with yummy food and good friends, and the party favors were a great surprise. How cute is that? Lots of baked goodies for the dogs. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG... wall-to-wall Maltese! Can it get any better than that? :wub::wub::wub:

Happy birthday, sweet Gustav, you gorgeous little guy! B)


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

G...........Gustave I would easely eat you with GUSTO...you are delicious:HistericalSmiley:

U...........Undeniably very well groomed:ThankYou:

S...........Sweet as can be:wub:

T...........Tell mommy to save some kisses for us too:smootch:

A...........A Happy 1st Birthday to you:drinkup:

V...........Very well behaved puppy:good post - perfect

E............Especially cute Maltese:Cute Malt:





*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Gustave. It sounds like you really had a great first birthday with you cousins. MiMi, Ray and Ru send happy kisses your way.:smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nickee& Yogi**


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Happy 1st Birthday - Gustave*

Gosh but he had a wonderful birthday party. It's always so much fun seeing all these little white fluffs playing together. :chili::chili:

And you can tell from all the prezzies how much he was spoiled. :thumbsup:

Gustave -- Awntie Lynn doesn't think that you EVER looked like a rat. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: But you sure do look handsome in your bow-tie!!!:wub:


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful pictures of the party!
Love seeing all the white fluff.
Happy birthday with many more to follow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gustave - now "you da man" instead of "da baby." :chili::chili: What a terrific birthday party with so many fun cousins and aunties. Aastha - that looked like puppy heaven. I loved all the shots of them attentively looking up. Did you suspend treats from the ceiling? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: And I love the gifts from everyone and that Milo sent you some bling. After all the aunties going bling crazy in Orlando fun to have our babies in bling. You're going to have a very hard time topping this next year. :w00t::aktion033:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:cheer: Happy birthday Gustave. Your a sweetie pie, and I love your tunnel. :thumbsup: I know you all had a blast......wish we could been there too. all the doggies look so happy. 

I love this photo with his little leg up.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh how fun! Happy Happy Birthday Gustave!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Happy first birthday, Gustave! You are still such a cutie! Looks like you had a fun day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

How fun! Wish I could of been there! Happy birthday pretty Gustave, we send you lots of kisses from Kelly & your auntie Marisol :heart: :heart: :heart: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Gustave!!! Love all the presents and most of all that you were surrounded by fluff friends!!! You look so handsome in your bowtie! Bella sends kisses!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such wonderful pictures  . Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

TLR said:


> Happy first birthday dear Gustave. What a great party and presents you got. Thanks mom for sharing with us.


Thanks, Tracey! 



hoaloha said:


> Happy birthday to Obi's best buddy... Brotha from anotha motha!
> 
> The pics are so great! Gustave has grown into an even more striking adult malt, and you and your husband have raised and trained him so wonderfully. We were so happy to spend time with you guys today!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marisa! I'm so glad you guys could make it. No way we were having a party without Gustave's bromance, haha. 



bellaratamaltese said:


> What great pictures! Sooo bummed I wasn't there to join in his bday fun - but looking forward to seeing you all next weekend!


Thanks, Stacy! We missed you. Can't wait to see you next weekend.



blueyedmomshell said:


> Happy birthday!!! He is sooo precious!!!!
> 
> Who is the fluff ( the upper one ) in his pic? He/she looks so much like my Hope its uncanny?
> View attachment 142746
> ...


Thanks! It's Benjamin, Beatriz's baby. Her username is dominic on here.



CloudClan said:


> Happy Birthday Gustave! What a handsome guy you have turned out to be all grown up now.
> 
> I love that tunnel, where did you get it? I have a tunnel, but mine is not so cool as that. B)


Thanks, Carina! I think Beatriz got it from Toys r us. Isn't it great? We are having so much fun with it.



yukki said:


> What a fun party!!!! Happy birthday, sweet one!!!!


Thank you so much!



Maglily said:


> _Happy Birthday Gustave!_


Thank you so much, Brenda!



Orla said:


> Happy Birthday, Gustave!
> I loved all the pictures, looks like you had a wonderful day!


Thanks, Orla! And thank you so much again for thinking of him for his birthday and sending us those wonderful presents. He's rocking the bling t-shirt today.



Furbabies mom said:


> :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHappy Birthday Sweet Gustave!! So glad that you had a good time with all of your friends!!!


Thanks, Debbie! So now that Dewey and Gustave are both 'past the chewing phase' age wise, who do we talk to about suing people who promised us they will actually stop chewing on everything they see?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy 1st Birthday Gustave It looks like your day could not have been better. What wonderful prezzie you got from such nice aunties.

Wishing you many many more little one:thumbsup:

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday Gustave...you look might dapper in your fancy bowtie!!! It looks like you had the perfect day with lots of wonderful friends!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy birthday, Gustave! It looks like everyone had a great time at the party. 

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the picture of Gustave running in the tunnel!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy Happy Day Gustave! Looks like a great time was had by all. Love the tunnel!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy birthday little guy! Glad you had a fun filled day!
Lots of love :wub::wub:

Damara & Paris


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday Gustave!!! It looked like you had a blast, and I bet you are even dreaming of your party now!!! Love you cutie :wub::wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh my!!! What a wonderful birthday celebration you had, Gustave!!! I wish you many many many more birthdays to come!!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

A very happy, happy birthday to gustave on his 1st birthday!!! Looks as though everyone was having a wonderful time and glad that you had such a fantastic time with all of your little "malt" friends.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy birthday beautiful boy! Love the tunnel shots. How great to have SM friends and Malts celebrate your special day.
Xxoxoxo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy, Happy Birthday Gustave, you gorgeous little boy! 

Aastha, that was a fantastic party!!! Loved all the pictures.


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

O.....M.....G!!!!!!! Cuteness Overload!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, what wonderful gifts and company--looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your big day w. us. You are certainly a handsome 1 yr. old. In one of the photos you remind me of Kitzel! 
I love the tunnel too!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday, Gustave! Looks like you had lots of funny and received great gifts!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday Gustave! I love the pictures of him in the tunnel! What a lucky little boy you are!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone! I'm really sorry for not replying sooner but I've been swamped at work the past couple of days. 

Gustave had a lot of fun for sure. He had so much fun he was exhausted for two days. We feel very, very lucky to have so many great friends who love him. 

I will come back and reply individually to you guys, but I wanted to drop this quick line to let you know I appreciate and treasure all your good wishes and thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyLee (Mar 22, 2013)

So fun! I am getting a malt puppy from Cindy too and love seeing how they are going to look when they grow. He's so cute! How old was he in his "rat" picture? He looks so tiny!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY GUSTAVE:wub:

I loved all the birthday pictures, sooooo many little white fluffs:wub: what a spoiled littleman, I love it

The first picture and the second picture is just soooo precious, he is so darn adorable:heart::smootch:


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Great pics happy bday Gustave


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Aww Gustave is so handsome! I love all the pictures. Happy belated birthday Gustave  :wub: and he has a wonderful mommy for taking such good care of him this whole time. Glad he had a great day and got lots of fun/cute pressies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

